# Sims 2 Seasons No cd



## bgalin (Aug 19, 2007)

Recently I decided to play some Sims 2: Seasons, but realized I lost the CD. I thought I'd try using a nocd/crack (whatever it's called) so I could still run the game. Whenever I launch the game it gets to the intro video, then gives me a blank error message and I'm forced to shut down the game. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, we can't offer any support for No-CD cracks. Please read the *forum rules*.

Cracks often contain trojans, so you might want to run some virus scans or get your computer checked out for infections by our security analysts in the *HJT forum*.



> ASSISTANCE WITH ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES
> 
> We will not provide any user with information about the location of websites that assist with software pirating, hacking, password cracking and keystroke recording software. Furthermore we will not offer advice, assistance or instruction with regard to any of the above activities, illegal or otherwise.


----------



## bgalin (Aug 19, 2007)

Oh, ok sorry about that. I think I might just buy the next expansion pack and this will solve my problem anyways.


----------

